# conversion from psi to head(ft)



## GT ME

Hello,

Where does the conversion 1 psi = 2.31 ft/psi come from when calculating friction head loss in piping?

Thanks


----------



## GT ME

Darn -- I got it.

used specific weight to convert to feet:

(144 lbf/ft^2) / 62.2 lbf/ft^3 = 2.31 ft.


----------



## jfusilloPE

GT ME said:


> Darn -- I got it.
> used specific weight to convert to feet:
> 
> (144 lbf/ft^2) / 62.2 lbf/ft^3 = 2.31 ft.


Nothing feels better than answering your own question!


----------

